# Swamp Dog Trial - Any News?



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Appreciate any updates!!!! Thanks!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs to land/water double blind: 5,9,10,13,14,16,17,21,23,25,27,29,31,32,33,34,36,37,40,43,45,46,47,48,49


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the open update! Any Qual results?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

13 back to open water marks: 9,14,16,21,25,27,29,33,34,36,37,46,49


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open placements:
1st Finnegan/Pat Martin
2nd Repo/Newt Cropper
3rd Ready/Dave Opseth
4th Ticket/Paul Brown
RJ Jesse Jane/Sammie Thompson
Jams:9,16,33,34


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Callbacks to amateur water blind 8am Ditch field: 1,3,4,5,9,11,12,19,22,29,32,35,36,37,39,41,44


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> Open placements:
> 1st Finnegan/Pat Martin
> 2nd Repo/Newt Cropper
> 3rd Ready/Dave Opseth
> ...


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A big congratulations to Pat and Finnegan!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to last series:4,9,11,19,29,32,35,39,44


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

BIG CONTRAZ to FC Ruckus x Coda, QAA babies Capone (Denise DeMatteo) for taking 4th in the derby, and nipping at his heels his brother Grift owned by George & Sue Metka for his Reserve Jam! We are sure proud of you boys!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur Placements:
1st Jeff Lyons (not sure which dog)
2nd Pat Martin/Finnegan
3rd Alex Abraham/Star
4th Jeff Shaw/Stevie
RJ Newt Cropper/Deep
Jams: Joyce Shaw/Deep and John Lash/LB

Congratulations to all the finishers and especially to Newt Cropper with his young dog, Cropper's Fire in the Hole, for finishing his 2nd all age stake at 21 months of age with a RJ.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 1st Jeff Lyons/Tide
> 2nd Pat Martin/Finnegan
> 3rd Alex Abraham/Star
> ...


And for Pat Martin -- just missing a double header with a 3.5 year old! Great work & congrats to all!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 1st Jeff Lyons (not sure which dog)
> 2nd Pat Martin/Finnegan
> 3rd Alex Abraham/Star
> ...


Jeff won with Tide. Congrats to Jeff Lyons!


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

HUGE CONGRATS to George Francis and Mama's Little Bit O Honey son, Stoney Knolls Sherman's Nightmare (Jeb) for their 1st place Qual win!!!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Huge Congrats to Pat Martin and Finn! An Open Win and Amateur 2nd! Just plain Awesome! 

Couldn't be happier to own a littermate to Finn.


----------

